

Ask HN: What brilliant but available .com domains do you know of? - martinkallstrom

I thought I would share a couple of domain names which are available and totally brandable but I have no interest in them:<p>memespawn.com
haxbit.com
mutify.com<p>And here's the idea: If everybody post their suggestions maybe someone will find the idea for a domain name they were looking for. Make sure you only post available .coms to keep the quality up.<p>If this gets any interest I'll do an update with the list of domain names that got registered by HN users thanks to this post :)
======
declancostello
Surely anyone with disposable income will just register everything they see
here in the hope that they'll be worth more than the $10 registration fee?

------
dstein
Nice try, domain squatter.

~~~
martinkallstrom
I thought that what I'm promoting is the exact opposite of squatting, ie
sharing domain ideas instead of registering them.

------
imechura
The two best .com domains that I own at the moment are: cyapix.com
nearbuyit.com and not a com but still good userna.me

~~~
matdwyer
Username is pretty cool to do something with (maybe tracking all the different
usernames/accounts at different sites someone has through a browser plugin or
something)

~~~
imechura
Yeah, I bought it a while back with something in identity related in mind but
other things keep getting in the way of implementing it. Maybe one day..

------
niico
Go to name.com and recently deleted. Look for 4 or 5 chars domains.

~~~
martinkallstrom
Did this and found these available:

adoof.com zenaku.com doxpad.com woopok.com ewindy.com kweries.com komaday.com
subdust.com rectwo.com tarpoo.com

Maybe these are not the most brilliant names I've seen, but great tool anyhow.
Thanks!

~~~
nametoremember
I found bagofpee.com

------
checker659
exercise-app.com

handseller.com

~~~
nametoremember
exercise-app is now taken. (not by me).

